

The toughest decision of my life - paraschopra
http://rodinhood.com/2010/06/17/the-toughest-decision-of-my-life/

======
hga
Note that "promoter" in this context is Indian English for something like
owner/founder.

------
nazgulnarsil
no one start up is worth the initial fuck you money that allows you to spend
the rest of your life working on cool startups rather than on someone elses
boring stuff.

~~~
hga
True, although the 3 year world-wide non-compete in the mobile market was also
an issue (see his comment [http://rodinhood.com/2010/06/17/the-toughest-
decision-of-my-...](http://rodinhood.com/2010/06/17/the-toughest-decision-of-
my-life/#comment-375)).

I can see this being a difficult decision, but he only took a few weeks to
come to the right one (at the time, let alone with 20/20 hindsight).

~~~
nazgulnarsil
non-competes don't hold up well in court.

~~~
hga
But they can have a chilling effect in attracting investment (been there, done
that, in proto-companies where other key people had been foolish enough to
sign them).

Part of the calculation is that if you turn out to be successful the
threatening party will have every motivation to sue.

I'm certain the unenforceability of them in California has a lot to do with
the sustained success of Silicon Valley (although in this case, as a founder,
his might be enforceable there).

------
dtf
A little to much schadenfreude for my taste. Is it really all about winning?

~~~
fexl
I see no schadenfreude in this article. On the contrary, I see this:

"For me, this was not sweet revenge but just the toughest decision (to sell or
fight) that had turned out so positively!!"

I'm not sure why you ask the general question about winning. This is a story
of a man making a choice that he thought would better his condition. He had no
reason to do otherwise.

~~~
bootload
_"... I'm not sure why you ask the general question about winning. ..."_

From the VC point of view and the deal not going ahead unless Alok is totally
removed is all about control and winning. I think the most positive lesson
Alok demonstrated here is _"... Sell when the going is good – not when the
time is right. ..."_ ~ [http://rodinhood.com/2010/06/05/confessions-of-a-
digital-ent...](http://rodinhood.com/2010/06/05/confessions-of-a-digital-
entrepreneur/)

------
stakent
"Operators were unrelenting to share more than 20-25% revenues, payments were
delayed by months ..."

Joy of the bussines with middleman between you and your source of revenue.

------
nkohari
I understand that it must be frustrating to be forced out of your own company,
but seriously -- you made a shitload of money. Be happy it worked out to your
advantage, and go find something new to do.

------
krav
The rest of his blog is quite good as well, recommend reading it.

